# Trimming Feet



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Back when I was grooming, I hand scissored the feet. I would brush up the fur and cut everything that stuck up then when I smooth it down, everything lays nice and smooth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you using clippers? That might be the problem. You need a very sharp pointy pair of straight scissors to get around the nails.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope, doing it all hand-scissored. I don't have the skill it takes to mix feet with a clippers


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you brush the hair up before trimming?

I will pull the hair out from between the toes as well when I'm brushing the fur up. That should expose all the fur and then you can clip away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I do.  I just seem to get these little tiny hairs that don't seem to want to stand up though, in order for them to get properly get clipped!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you google Morningsage, there are tutorials about grooming.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sharp and pointy scissors. The ones I'm currently using are actually from Sally Beauty and have nice short blades as well to get under the feet and between pads. Practice is the best way. Visit a breeder and wash/dry feet and then start clipping away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

